# Military headwear



## Bfalcon.cf (2 Feb 2005)

What are the different types of military headgear worn by canadian units (both reserve and regular), both parade and combat? also what is the headgear history?


----------



## Inch (2 Feb 2005)

Uh, we wear helmets flying helicopters, they're so you don't hurt your head when you hit it on something, they're also pretty cool looking so that must have something to do with it too and they also have the coolest visors.

There of course is the wedge cap that only the Air Force wears, history here:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/traddocs/tradq_e.asp

Toques and balaclavas, I think they speak for themselves.

There's berets, forge caps, and an assortment of headdress the highland units wear.

Ball caps are worn on ships and we also wear them around the Sqns at times.

That's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## Big Foot (2 Feb 2005)

We can't forget about RMCs lovely headgear, being pillbox and astrakan. I love this college. lol


----------



## Strike (2 Feb 2005)

Thought they were suposed to get rid of the furry hat.  Well, at least they make good pillows.


----------



## pbi (2 Feb 2005)

Here are a few:

Bearskin: worn  by Guards units and the Royal Regiment of Canada;

Busby: worn by Hussars, Signals(traditinal dress), and IIRC the R22eR;

Wolsely Pith Helmet: worn by (IIRC) RHLI, RCR and PPCLI in ceremonial scarlet (ie: Corps of Drums);

Colonial Service Pith Helmet: worn by RRegt C historical drill team;

Lancer helmet: worn by GGHG and LdSH(RC) mounted troops

Guards' Peak: worn in some orders of dress by Guards units and RRegtC;

Shako: worn in ceremonial historical dress by some Rifle units;

Caubeen: 2IrRegtC;

Balmoral/Glengarry: various Scottish and Highland units; and

Side cap (wedge) worn by some Rifle units.

Cheers


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (9 Feb 2005)

Thank you,
could you explain in detail what exactly these types of hats are, ie shako, but others as well?


----------



## pbi (9 Feb 2005)

> Bearskin: worn   by Guards units and the Royal Regiment of Canada; A tall, rounded-top headdress made of bearskin (usually black) on a wicker frame, fitted with metal chin scales on a leather strap backing. Often has a coloured feather or horsehair plume at one side. Sometimes wrongly called a "busby";
> Busby: worn by Hussars, Signals(traditional dress), and IIRC the R22eR; A shorter, flat-topped headdress made of fur or hair. May have a badgeplate on the front. Often fitted with plume and cords, chinstrap.;
> 
> Wolsely Pith Helmet: worn by (IIRC) RHLI, RCR and PPCLI in ceremonial scarlet (ie: Corps of Drums); Resembles an old-fashioned fireman's helmet with a long wide "tail" and a broad brim. White, sometimes with a metal spike, badge, regimentally coloured cloth band (puggaree) and metal chin scales;
> ...



Cheers


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (9 Feb 2005)

ty


----------

